# Murphy's Greeting



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

My husband gets home about 45 minutes before I do, and always comments about how cute Murphy is in the window waiting for me to get home. He's there like clockwork every night. Finally he got it on tape.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLFGO_T2K2g


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! How great was that? He's adorable! Rubbing up against the window and then kneading the window sill when he sees you! And it looks like he almost doesn't want to run to the door because he'll lose sight of you!

ADORABLE!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That was so sweet. He is so excited that you are home  .


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

How cute!

He looked so excited and happy when you came home.


----------



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! my baby still a kitty I hope when she's big and cute like him she will do the same thing. That was sweet!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OMGhowadorableisthat? :lol:


----------



## tdmom (Oct 1, 2009)

Now that is so precious!!! True Love! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He loves his mommy :wink:


----------



## Sarah-Lou (Sep 22, 2009)

Aww I love that cats know who their mummy is


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

awwwww...now if that didn't warm your heart, nothing will!

That was seriously, the sweetest thing ever..... :luv


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh I loved watching that. Its obvious that Murphy adores you.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a heart-warming video! 

And how sweet of your husband to record it - it's like giving Murphy a chance to 'speak without words'. As sweet as a group hug! 

Fran


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a wonderful video! That is a cat who loves his mommy!! Good thing your hubby isn't the jealous type! :lol:


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Nito often waits for me in the window, and I've been told he gets very excited when he hears my moped driving past the side of my house. Don't know if my BF would ever think of recording it though.

Murphy is so cute, that brought a huge smile to my face.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

That's great 

He got more and more excited as your car approached and as Marie said, actually started kneading the windowsill 

Edit: (no one else noticed did they?)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! That's one sweet boy, that's for sure. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Muuuuuurrrrrrrphy!!!!! He's too cute! Definitely a momma's boy!

I also love that your entrance into the house is "bag first".


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

HA! That's funny you caught that. Yeah, I always lead with the purse and whatever other thing I'm holding. He hasn't been rushing the door like he used to, but you can never relax about that.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

So cute! That's a great video. He's VERY patient! I love the way he not only kneads the windowsill but rubs his head on the window, in preparation for rubbing it on YOU when you arrive. 

He's adorable!!! And yes, a real momma's boy for sure.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

So sweet!

Back in NC, I had a screened-in porch that the cats had a cat-door to, so they could go out there any time. Often in nice weather, as I'd be coming up the walk I'd here a little chorus of meows as my ladies greeted me. I never figured out if they were waiting there for me, if the were just hanging out there anyway, or if they somehow heard my car drive up from inside the apartment and came out (I didn't park right next to the apartment).

I also never figured out if it they were actually happy to see me, or if they were happy because my arrival meant dinner was imminent .


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I also never figured out if it was me they were happy to see, or the fact that my arrival meant dinner was imminent .


They are one and the same.  I never understand when people say "he only loves you b/c you feed him." Who, after all, is the first person we love? Mom. And why? B/c she feeds us. What do most people do on a first date? Go out to eat. Survival is very closely linked to love.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

And they say we shouldn't eat for emotional reasons! A friend at work said an interesting thing recently, which is that you also tend to really love anyone you _feed._ So in addition to loving the person who's feeding you, you love as the feeder. I've never had a baby so I can't speak to that, but maybe someone else can . . .


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

October said:


> And they say we shouldn't eat for emotional reasons! A friend at work said an interesting thing recently, which is that you also tend to really love anyone you _feed._ So in addition to loving the person who's feeding you, you love as the feeder. I've never had a baby so I can't speak to that, but maybe someone else can . . .


Well, but you feed Murphy and you love HIM! It's the same thing.

And re: babies -- women experience bliss and pleasure when nursing, precisely for this reason! Nursing releases endorphins, etc.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mothers tell their daughters: "The way to a man's heart is through his stomach!" _...however I disagree: I believe it is through the ribs near the sternum._ :wink That was a _JOKE_! Come on, *_laugh_*! _That_ was _fun-nay_! :lol: 

Alos: "An Army marches on its' stomach." This means the Army will only advance as far as its' food supplies can reach them. In more modern times, with freeze-dried MREs (Meals-Ready-to-Eat), some members/units are able to carry their own food with them so they can travel further from the main military supplies.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW! Talk about a very loyal companion! I love his meow! He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO gosh darn cute!


----------

